

Vim switching to Mercurial - brodie
http://groups.google.com/group/vim_dev/browse_thread/thread/9f3ffd5d58859095

======
callahad
I'm glad to see Vim, Python, Mozilla, and Google Code all moving toward
Mercurial. It's great to have two very healthy projects in the DVCS space.

~~~
jmillikin
Four -- Bazaar is heavily used, particularly in Ubuntu-related and GNU
projects, and Darcs has massive user share among Haskell users.

~~~
garnet7
I think Bazaar would be more useful if they tightened up their docs to be more
concise, while also splitting up the tutorial to have each of the pieces more
closely focus on one particular way of working, for example:

* you're working on a project at work where the code is available via ssh at `some_host:/var/repos/the-project`.

* you're working on a project where the code is available via http from the author's site

* etc.

Currently, I think the impression they give is that you only use bzr if you're
also using LaunchPad. That needs to change.

BTW, are there any other source code hosting sites that support bzr besides
GNU Savannah and SF?

------
DenisM
On related topic, any good mercurial GUIs for Mac OS? I'm using Murky and it's
not all it could be.

~~~
ninelives
No, not really. There are a couple but none of them look like they belong on
OS X.

I think the reason hg doesn't have any decent GUIs while git has several has
to do with their command line interfaces.

git is like the ugly girl/guy that's really good in bed. Some pretty lingerie
or a nice suit can go a long way toward covering up flaws and letting you
focus on their strengths.

hg is the gorgeous girl/guy next door who's also great in bed. Sure, they
might look even better with some fancy clothes but we're all too busy staring
at their naked body to bother going to a store to buy some.

------
pkulak
Yeah... from CVS. I think it's more interesting that they took this long to
move to Hg or Git.

------
etherealG
this is so sad. git is so much better.

------
mml
Glad my favorite editor went with my favorite dsccm!

It's only to be expected that vim would eschew the rampant fanboyism of other
tools, and go with the best.

~~~
ajross
Two of the best sentences ever un(?)intentionally contrasted. Deep irony.
Bravo!

At least I hope it was a joke. If not, um, ha ha ha, I guess.

